# Security System on my 05 350Z



## Smitterz (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and I am experiencing an issue with my security system. I bought my 05 350z towards the end of winter and I've been starting it everyday and I let it run for 10 minutes. Recently I went out to start my 350z and the battery was completely drained, but when I jump started it the security system went off and I couldn't turn the security system off remotely. Is there anyway I can reset/deactivate the security system? Thanks for the help!


----------

